# Containers .....



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

Anyone know where i can buy a used Container ( 20ft or more ) i want to secure store things in it ?

I will the Shipping Companies later this week ... but there might be ones lying around no longer used that folk want to sell !
Mike ( Pafos Area but could sort out transport ! )


----------

